# Yukon lumber co, great lumberyard in norfolk ,va



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I live in southestearn Virginia and was looking for a friendly lumberyard for my woodworking needs.
I used to order online. In the middle of Norfolk, there is a lumberyard called Yukon Lumber. It is fabulous. Great selection of woods, the guys are really friendly and helpful and the prices are really good. Once you tell them what they want, the get a lumberyard worker to go with you and he will pull out several boards for you to check until you find what you need. They will crosscut them for free if you want that (the 4/4, 8 " wide x 12 foot did not fit in my car, really).

I picked up 10 BF of maple 4/4 for $3.00/BF. They further apply discounts if you order more than 100 BF. They also can mill to specs (I got mine rough).


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yea, I get a quite a bit of my lumber from them. They are real helpfull and the prices are great.


----------

